
Coronavirus mutations affect deadliness of strains - walterbell
https://www.scmp.com/news/china/science/article/3080771/coronavirus-mutations-affect-deadliness-strains-chinese-study
======
tomohawk
> The most aggressive strains of Sars-CoV-2 could generate 270 times as much
> viral load as the least potent type

> New York may have a deadlier strain imported from Europe, compared to less
> deadly viruses elsewhere in the United States

